# Westminster Assembly Portrait



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 26, 2004)

[img:28ee246ec2]http://www.westminsterassembly.org/images/westminster_assembly.jpg[/img:28ee246ec2]

Does any one know who painted this famous portraitof the Assembly? And how can I get a copy or reprint of it? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## BrianLanier (Jun 26, 2004)

Did you email the site you found it on? I saw that portrait there too. Let me know if you find out, I wouldn't mind having a copy of it too.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 26, 2004)

I've searched. I have not been able to find it.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 26, 2004)

Do you know what the actual name of the painting/drawing is?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't know the artist . I have a couple books by THomas Watson with the picture on it. It calls the picture [i:f9c91c92f9]The Westminster Assembly in session[/i:f9c91c92f9]. But no other info is given. I guess I could email Banner of Truth. They might know.


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 26, 2004)

You go for it Patrick!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 26, 2004)

Its a sweet painting!!!!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 26, 2004)

The only thing I could find patrick is it may have been an Artist named Robert White, He did several portraits of the Puritans.


----------



## gfincher (Jun 26, 2004)

*Robert White*

[quote:9e2769801a][i:9e2769801a]Originally posted by Irishcat922[/i:9e2769801a]
The only thing I could find patrick is it may have been an Artist named Robert White, He did several portraits of the Puritans. [/quote:9e2769801a]

That one IS elusive! I found several copies of the picture online (one in color on a reformed church website) using google Image search. The National Portrait Gallery in England has 14 pages of Robert White lithographs, many of well known Puritans &amp; contemporaries, but no Westminster Assembly! Like others of you, I'd love to get a copy. I'll have to keep watching this thread, and... keep looking!


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 26, 2004)

[quote:8a6d006fe6][i:8a6d006fe6]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:8a6d006fe6]
Does any one know who painted this famous portraitof the Assembly? And how can I get a copy or reprint of it? I can't seem to find it anywhere. [/quote:8a6d006fe6]

A print of the Westminster Assembly is hanging in &quot;our&quot; room at my mother-in-law's where we are staying to take care of her. The details are somewhere at home, so I do not have ready access to them.

Contact the Palace of Westminster in London. The original is hanging there and they have a photographer who does the prints. Mine, the next to largest size, is about 21&quot; X 13&quot; and came to &pound;50 with shipping. (Fortunately I had a left over traveler's check from a trip to the UK that I used.) If several people express an interest, maybe someone can pickup the ball for a group buy.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 26, 2004)

Right now - this is the best I can do.

http://www.apuritansmind.com/images/Misc Images/WestminsterAssemblyPortrait.jpg

I would like to find a poster size fo have it for the site and to offer if to others. I think that would go over well.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 26, 2004)

Patrick,
The [u:b992193a88]site[/u:b992193a88] where you got the picture from looks interesting. They say that the project should be ready for production in 2006. Sounds like it'd be interesting reading.
Bob


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 26, 2004)

Bob,

I can't wait for them to publish those documents. We need them. Too bad it will not be sooner.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 26, 2004)

Does anyone have the book by Watson which has the color portrait? If you have that and a scanner, I could create, using my software, a huge color portrait. Anyone?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 26, 2004)

That one looks good Matt but it's just a bit hazy. Could just be my monitor though. There are three books which have the picture on it. It's an older Banner of Truth reprints (1976) of Watsons, Body of Divinity (blue tinted), The Lord's Prayer (yellow tinted), and The Ten Commandments (purple tinted). The only problem is that the book titles are superimposed on the picture so it wouldn't be a good pic to scan. Plus they aren't color pics. They're just black and white prints tinted to the color of the book. I emailed BOT today so well see if they get back to me soon. Probably won't hear from them until at least Monday.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 27, 2004)

I have the color picture on the dustjacket of Body of Divinity if you want i can scan that and e-mail it to you Matt.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 27, 2004)

Scan it as big as you can. I will resize and adjust it here. We could have it printed at the printers on an 11 x 17 size. It won't be too exspensive, and it would be framing quality.

Send it when you can!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 27, 2004)

It would take a little editing it has the book title right above the speakers head, but I'll send it maybe you can work with it.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 27, 2004)

[quote:ade4a4eacb][i:ade4a4eacb]Originally posted by jfschultz[/i:ade4a4eacb]
A print of the Westminster Assembly is hanging in &quot;our&quot; room at my mother-in-law's where we are staying to take care of her. The details are somewhere at home, so I do not have ready access to them.

Contact the Palace of Westminster in London. The original is hanging there and they have a photographer who does the prints. Mine, the next to largest size, is about 21&quot; X 13&quot; and came to &pound;50 with shipping. (Fortunately I had a left over traveler's check from a trip to the UK that I used.) If several people express an interest, maybe someone can pickup the ball for a group buy. [/quote:ade4a4eacb]
That's good info thanks.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 28, 2004)

OK guys. BOT emailed me back today. Here's what they said. 

[quote:4192dbfc92]
Dear Mr Severson

We got the picture from the following address:
Office of Curator of Works of Art
Parliamentary Works Directorate
1 Canon Row
London
SW1A 2JN
(Tel: 0207-219-0183)

The artist is George Herbert, and the picture is 'The Westminster Assembly in Session, 1643-4'
We had to pay to reproduce it but I'm not sure what they would say to an individual
I hope you manage to get what you want



Murdo MacLeod
Production Manager

The Banner of Truth Trust 
The Grey House 
3 Murrayfield Road 
Edinburgh 
EH12 6EL 

Tel: +44 (131) 337 7310 
Fax: +44 (131) 346 7484 
Web: www.banneroftruth.co.uk 
[/quote:4192dbfc92]


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 28, 2004)

[quote:69439823d4][i:69439823d4]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:69439823d4]
OK guys. BOT emailed me back today. Here's what they said. 

[quote:69439823d4]
Dear Mr Severson

We got the picture from the following address:
Office of Curator of Works of Art
Parliamentary Works Directorate
1 Canon Row
London
SW1A 2JN
(Tel: 0207-219-0183)

The artist is George Herbert, and the picture is 'The Westminster Assembly in Session, 1643-4'
We had to pay to reproduce it but I'm not sure what they would say to an individual
I hope you manage to get what you want



Murdo MacLeod
Production Manager

The Banner of Truth Trust 
The Grey House 
3 Murrayfield Road 
Edinburgh 
EH12 6EL 

Tel: +44 (131) 337 7310 
Fax: +44 (131) 346 7484 
Web: www.banneroftruth.co.uk 
[/quote:69439823d4] [/quote:69439823d4]

You are on your way! BOT is where my wife got her lead a couple of years ago..


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 1, 2004)

FYI, there is a copy for sale currently on Ebay. It's going for $100 at present.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...;category=20141&amp;ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 1, 2004)

[quote:6be7fae8e8][i:6be7fae8e8]Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot[/i:6be7fae8e8]
FYI, there is a copy for sale currently on Ebay. It's going for $100 at present.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...;category=20141&amp;ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1 [/quote:6be7fae8e8]
Wow. That looks cool, especially with the guide indentifying everyone. But it's out of my price range...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 1, 2004)

FYI. Chris (Me Died Blue) is in England right now. He just U2U me and will check to see if he can pick up a Westminster Assembly Picture for me there. I'll let you know what he finds...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 1, 2004)

[quote:4d93a08e9b][i:4d93a08e9b]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:4d93a08e9b]
FYI. Chris (Me Died Blue) is in England right now. He just U2U me and will check to see if he can pick up a Westminster Assembly Picture for me there. I'll let you know what he finds... [/quote:4d93a08e9b]
Ooh. Tell him to get me one too!!!! :bs2:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 2, 2004)

That would ruin my monopoly! (I did tell him to get a couple of whatever he finds...)


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 2, 2004)

We'll be going into London next Wednesday and possibly Thursday as well. (We were possibly going to do it early in the trip, but that didn't happen.) We'll be going pretty near the end of the trip, so by then I'll know how much English cash I have left, and roughly how many copies I'd be able to get if I found something. BTW, England's really cool, and the people are really nice! Just had to say that.


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey Chris

This wednesday and thursday?

Pop down to the Metropolitan Tabernacle and say hello!

Just ask for me at the desk


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 7, 2004)

Here's at least one answer:

http://www.arminiancaptivity.com/westminster.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2006)

I got this poster at James A. Dickson Books. I sold it later, but a friend of mine visited that store earlier this year and got a copy as well so I guess they are still available there.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 24, 2006)

I hate to spoil the enjoyment of this picture but as I think someone noted above this is a 19th century artistic rendering of one person's idea of what the Assembly may have looked like. George Herbert was a Roman Catholic and the full title and scope of the work is noted as:
1st Line "The Westminster Assembly 1643-4"
2nd Line "The Assertion of the Liberty of Conscience"
3rd Line "By the Independents at the Westminster Assembly of Divines"
4th Line "Printed by J.R. Herbert R.A."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2006)

The following from a post on a separate thread is an update to background of the Westminster Assembly portrait. 



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Years ago, I once owned a copy of the aforementioned painting given to me by James A. Dickson after a rather large book purchase at his Christian bookstore, but later sold it after I learned more about the picture.
> 
> The story behind the picture can be found in a review by _The Baptist Magazine for 1849_, published by the Baptist Missionary Society, Vol. XLI, pp. 494-498.
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

This print is for sale on Ebay.


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 8, 2007)

According to this post on the Warfield group, I believe Reformationart will be reproducing this work in the near future.


----------

